# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  20k BLV metal halide bulb review

## nivlac

Guys,

Been running this for about 3 weeks now. Very happy with the colour as I'm running a Dupla electra 150W system with no provision for blue PLC bulb supplementation. The greens really glow now man.

 :Cool:

----------


## kelstorm

Been running this for about 3 weeks now. Very happy with the colour as I'm running a Dupla electra 150W system with no provision for blue PLC bulb supplementation. The greens really glow now man.
----------------
20K.. a bit on the bluish spectrum already.. keep us posted on the outcome, calvin[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Spiff

cal where u buy from n how much?

----------


## Tigger

Why u need such blue light light. I thou 6500K for Metal halide more than enuff?

----------


## Spiff

65k is very yellow. corals dun look very nice under 65k.plus ppl using mh for open top tanks hv to use fl acts to give a blue tint, but fls spoilts the open top design. so using 20k the tank looks nice n blue.

----------


## Tigger

Hi Spiff,


Wta u mean is the cosmetic effect but 6500k do the job rite?

----------


## Spiff

yup...but i hated the 65k colour  :Razz:

----------


## Spiff

calv....do they hv it in 250w? thinking of upgrading soon... i olso sian of using acts

----------


## kelstorm

wah cau.. spiff, your electrical consumption is getting higher leh.. your parents wun scold arh???

----------


## ach

Where is this lobang for the 20K blub? Care to share

----------


## nivlac

Bought my bulb from Marine life at Hong Leong. $185. Can try Ocean planet also, they might be able to do it cheaper, but got no ready stock. I understand this bulb also available for 250W.

But brightness and intensity wise, cannot match the BLV 10k bulb I was using. However, cosmetic effects wise, it is really stunning. Makes the greens really stand out. I took some pics but too bad I dunno how to post them.

----------


## ach

Hope this reading can help u post pix.
AQ link
It is also under *Ideal BB Code Overview*  which is shown when posting replies.

----------


## ws

Guys, where is ocean planet?

----------


## nivlac

> ----------------
> On 8/11/2002 10:15:55 AM 
> 
> Guys, where is ocean planet?
> ----------------


Ocean planet is at Oxford Rd. Can't remember the exact address, but it's opposite a condo by the name of Kentish court if I'm correct.

----------


## ach

Hi Cal,
Any picture? If u cant or dont know how, i'll help. U PM me for details or send me the pix n will post for u. how?

----------


## ach

Helping Calvin post.
PIX 1
PIX 2
PIX 3
PIX 4

will let Calvin do the description.

----------


## Spiff

damn...........1st time i c a lps tank! very nice setup..but i think the 20k too blue liaoz. i think maybe it looks bluer in the pic then wif own eyes.

ur dsb looks nice n thick to me....n corals dun seems to b affected by the high nitrates though

----------


## kelstorm

nice tank.. full of hard corals.. keep it up.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## nivlac

> ----------------
> On 8/14/2002 4:43:05 PM 
> 
> damn...........1st time i c a lps tank! very nice setup..but i think the 20k too blue liaoz. i think maybe it looks bluer in the pic then wif own eyes.
> 
> ur dsb looks nice n thick to me....n corals dun seems to b affected by the high nitrates though
> ----------------


thought lps is quite the norm? agree that 20k is quite blue, but the colour of corals really glow......

my dsb is only 3&amp;quot; thick in the front, 5&amp;quot; at the back. dunno why n03 still so high, but corals seem to be doing ok still.....i'm puzzled as well.

----------


## Spiff

seldom find a tank tt is dominated by lps... :Smile:

----------

